

Multiprocessing with Python - jaspertheghost
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/aix/library/au-multiprocessing/index.html?ca=dgr-lnxw97Python-Multi&S_TACT=105AGX59&S_CMP=grsitelnxw97

======
artificer
For those who want this functionality but use a version of Python older than
2.6, there is a backport of this module:

<http://code.google.com/p/python-multiprocessing/>

------
hendler
How does this relate/interoperate with stackless python?
<http://www.stackless.com/>

~~~
jnoller
It's doesn't matter. It can run with stackless/within it, and you can use
tasklets. This was designed to step around the GIL, not get involved in the
coroutine/tasklet/etc rats nest.

